# streaming



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

With copy protection on all of fios channels outside of network streaming is impossible. Maybe if you set it to stream and not record it might work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no offical rule that requires them to block OOH streaming for protected channels. We're not sure why they block it. If they're doing it just to cover their butts, or if they got some unoffical direction from CableLabs.


----------



## fishkorp (Feb 18, 2008)

man cave said:


> With copy protection on all of fios channels outside of network streaming is impossible. Maybe if you set it to stream and not record it might work.


I have FiOS and only HBO/Cinemax are copy protected. I can stream every other channel. Are FiOS protection policies regional?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

They vary by company. Generally Verizon FiOS only copy-protects the premium channels, while Frontier FiOS copy-protects everything except locals.


----------

